# Need a recomondation... mid level swimmer.



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi everybody- Starting to get a little bored with my tank. 135g stocked with a few varieties of Geo's for the bottom, a few Festivums for the top and a good school of Columbian Tetras. What could I put in the mix that is a middle swimmer that max's out under six inches, with good color and a mild temperament? I'm mostly looking for the good color part, as I feel my tank is mostly silver bodied fish. Thanks in advance. Jason


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

I've got a similar set up and a red severum works well and adds a lot of color. Not under 6" though but might work in your tank.


----------



## Tomagorn (Apr 5, 2013)

Geographically, harlequin rasboras don't fit with your SA fish, but they do thrive In the same pH/hardness conditions and they are super colorful, especially in a large school. However, although they shared a tank with my adult angelfish, I don't know enough about festivums to know if the rasboras would be considered prey.


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

Tomagorn said:


> Geographically, harlequin rasboras don't fit with your SA fish, but they do thrive In the same pH/hardness conditions and they are super colorful, especially in a large school. However, although they shared a tank with my adult angelfish, I don't know enough about festivums to know if the rasboras would be considered prey.


Ha, that last part is funny....My largest male red head Tapajo picked off an entire school (15) of serape tetras in about two weeks time. I awoke every single morning to a tail hanging out of his mouth. And I thought they were supposed to be peaceful..... Anyway, I'm looking for a cichlid to put in the tank. Thanks for the idea though. I have started to look at blue Acara's as they are south American and while still having a silver base color, mature to a very nice color pattern. What else should I consider? Jason


----------



## bostonjon1 (Aug 1, 2012)

love my acaras..in a 90 with festivum and red heads... mine are a little shy and hide a lot but pretty fish


----------



## yamadog (Oct 7, 2012)

bostonjon1 said:


> love my acaras..in a 90 with festivum and red heads... mine are a little shy and hide a lot but pretty fish


Hey can you put up a couple pics of your tank? I'd really like to see that combo. Thanks


----------



## yamadoggy (Jul 9, 2014)

I ended up with a pair of electric blue acara. Would rather have regular acara, but couldn't find any local. Nice looking little guys. Mine are definitely not shy. Now that they have settled in, they are some of the first fish to greet me. They do fit with what I was after, as they swim regularly in the middle of the tank, but do spend much of their time at the bottom. Overall so far, I'm pretty happy with them. Maybe I'll get lucky and have a mated pair as they are always together. Jason


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

So do you have 2 accounts?


----------

